# British Police Love The Chevy Volt, Name It Top Crime Fighter



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2012)

From:

http://www.greencarreports.com/news...love-the-chevy-volt-name-it-top-crime-fighter



> ...
> In a recent Intelligent Transport Systems competition run by the Association of Chief Police Officers -- the U.K. equivalent of superintendents -- a 2012 Vauxhall Ampera (Chevrolet Volt) won top place for its crime-fighting potential.
> 
> Just like the NYPD Volts however, the British police-issue Ampera isnt stock.
> ...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 15, 2012)

It's quiet...too quiet.... and great for sneaking up on criminals


----------



## Jenna (Feb 15, 2012)

The design language used on the front ends of these latest Vauxhall (as they are known here in UK) conjures in my mind the stage makeup of the band KISS.  Anyway I like stealth design


----------



## ballen0351 (Feb 15, 2012)

No Thanks Ill take one of these:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 15, 2012)

ballen0351 said:


> No Thanks Ill take one of these:




Nothing replaces displacement. I know electric is fast. I know turbo and super charging adds power, but if you do that to a larger engine you get similar jumps in peformance.


----------



## Gemini (Feb 15, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> It's quiet...too quiet.... and great for sneaking up on criminals


except for the lights and sirens. :uhyeah:

still looks like a state of the art turd. Gimme the old interceptor. :headbangin:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 15, 2012)

Or just use what the Swiss use


----------



## Big Don (Feb 15, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> It's quiet...too quiet.... and great for sneaking up on criminals


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 15, 2012)

Told Ya


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 16, 2012)

It's a shame then that no British force actually has any yet, they *could* go into service in 2015 though. 
http://cars.uk.msn.com/news/vauxhall-ampera-police-car-wins-prize

You'll be hard put to separate the traffic lot from their Scoobies though, driving them is why they do the job lol!


----------



## SuperFLY (Feb 22, 2012)

makes a change from the 1.6 astra diesels they're usually lumped with


----------



## Jenna (Feb 22, 2012)

SuperFLY said:


> makes a change from the 1.6 astra diesels they're usually lumped with


Ah now do not deride the humble diesel Astra I have done one to 190bhp and it still did close to 49mpg on the RR


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 22, 2012)

SuperFLY said:


> makes a change from the 1.6 astra diesels they're usually lumped with




Oop north we have four wheel drives, traffic get Audis, BMW's


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 22, 2012)

In Italy the police get a Ferrari


----------



## SuperFLY (Feb 22, 2012)

Xue Sheng said:


> In Italy the police get a Ferrari




funny looking ferrari


----------



## Jenna (Feb 22, 2012)

SuperFLY said:


> funny looking ferrari


Ferrari, Lamborghini, when you have the financial assets that Xue Sheng has, they are all just cars


----------

